# Solved: Built in webcam not working



## Sophh (Jan 25, 2012)

Hiiii

Basically it keeps on coming up that my the built in webcam on my laptop isnt working and hasnt been the past day or two? It literally comes up with an error window saying please turn on the camera then, camera is not installed or camera is occupied by another user, when I am the only user of the laptop, and I know its installed as I used it the other day? Tried to troubleshoot the laptop (it says it needs troubleshooting but then it says there is a problem detected with unknown device? If I disable and then enable it and then the same thing happens again? ) I have a Packard Bell EasyNote TJ68

Thanks x


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium, 64 bit
Processor: Pentium(R) Dual-Core CPU T4400 @ 2.20GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 10
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4024 Mb
Graphics Card: Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family, 1820 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 293143 MB, Free - 184684 MB;
Motherboard: Packard Bell, SJV50MV
Antivirus: Norton 360, Updated and Enabled


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Hi and welcome

Did you check if there's any yellow exclamation marks in front of webcam under Device Manager?

Is this the troubleshooter you used? http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows7/Open-the-Hardware-and-Devices-troubleshooter

Otherwise, it appears the camera drivers are available on Packard Bell's website here: http://www.packardbell.co.uk/pb/en/GB/content/download


----------



## Sophh (Jan 25, 2012)

Just looked for new software on the device managers and that seemed to have made it work for now, if it breaks again will try that agin/do the other steps! Thanks xx


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Welcome


----------

